# Name this stitch



## swampygirl

I came across this knitting stitch and would love to knit something in it.
I have 2 questions ....
1. Can anyone tell me what this stitch is called?

2. How to knit the stitch?

Thank You KP-er's. :thumbup:


----------



## madknitter07

Maybe........tunisian - type of crocheting?


----------



## AvonelleRed

It looks similar to something I came up with one day when playing around with stitches...only mine has two rows of the v's and one row of the lines, rather than one row of the v and then one row of the lines. I also used two colors, and it's reversible, so the main color is the secondary color on the reverse side.

See here:
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-63365-1.html

If you look further down that page, I describe how I do it. Not sure how one row of the v's is done like they have it on the sample you have the picture of.


----------



## DorothyW

Go to the library & get this book - "Knitting Stitches VISUAL Encyclopedia". It has 350 stitches in it and gives directions on how to do it. I have checked it out & am now purchasing it from e-bay. I think that it is a really good book.


----------



## Merrywitch

It looks similar to a pattern called "Double Mock Ribbing - the only one I can find with a straight bar over a 'V'. You could try it out as it's very simple: 
Multiple of 4 + 2.
1st Row: (wrong side) K2, *p2, k2: rep from * to end.
2nd Row: P2, *keeping yarn at front of work sl 2 purlwise, p2: rep from * to end.

Love your picture Swampygirl !! (greetings from Cambridge - a stone's throw away !!


----------



## liscal

Is it called Linen stitch?.....


----------



## faithphoenix

I am fairly sure it is half-linen stitch. The purl side is knitted normally but the on the knit side, you knit one, bring the yarn to the front and then slip knitwise the next stitch. You then bring the yarn to the back so that it "wraps around" the slipped stictch and knit the next stitch.

I alternate so that the "wraps" do not line up under each other on the right side but alternate "brick wall" style. I find even the reverse side is attractive - a bit like a more complicated seed stitch pattern.

This stitch makes a nice firm pattern if you are knitting a jacket-style cardigan.


----------



## Aggie May

swampygirl said:


> I came across this knitting stitch and would love to knit something in it.
> I have 2 questions ....
> 1. Can anyone tell me what this stitch is called?
> 
> 2. How to knit the stitch?
> 
> Thank You KP-er's. :thumbup:


Ok, I don't know what it is called but here is how you do it.
Cast On an odd number of stitches.
Row 1: (wrong side)
K1, *P1, K1* repeat * to * to end.
Row 2:
P1, *SL1 (purl wise), P1* repeat * to * to end.
These 2 rows form the pattern.
Hope this helps.
Have fun.
Colleen
PS, I have made a sample to be sure.
Can post pic tomorrow if necessary.


----------



## Suo

Aggie May said:


> swampygirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I came across this knitting stitch and would love to knit something in it.
> I have 2 questions ....
> 1. Can anyone tell me what this stitch is called?
> 
> 2. How to knit the stitch?
> 
> Thank You KP-er's. :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, I don't know what it is called but here is how you do it.
> Cast On an odd number of stitches.
> Row 1: (wrong side)
> K1, *P1, K1* repeat * to * to end.
> Row 2:
> P1, *SL1 (purl wise), P1* repeat * to * to end.
> These 2 rows form the pattern.
> Hope this helps.
> Have fun.
> Colleen
> PS, I have made a sample to be sure.
> Can post pic tomorrow if necessary.
Click to expand...

Just watched an episode of Knitting Daily and Eunny Jang demonstrated this stitch. She did it exactly as described above. Makes a very durable fabric, perfect for jackets or purses.


----------



## Meditation601

Wow.... there are many sites with a myriad of stitches.... go to

http://www.knittingfool.com/pages/sweater_wheel.guest.cfm

This site identifies approx. 2270 stitches. on the left side, click on a letter of the alphabet, and it will bring up all the stitches beginning with that letter.

Also, Lion Brand has an array of stitches, as does Google!

http://www.google.com/search?q=knitting+stitch+patterns+pictures&hl=en&biw=683&bih=384&prmd=ivns&tbm=isch&tbo=u&source=univ&sa=X&ei=8eo_TreBJoLmiAKHvejDBg&ved=0CCsQsAQ#q=knitting+stitch+patterns+pictures&hl=en&sa=X&tbm=isch&prmd=ivns&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.r_qf.,cf.osb&fp=1&biw=1024&bih=567


----------



## flginny

Do a search for LINEN stitch. It's very simple to do and is said to be one of the strongest of knitting stitches. I think it is attractive. 

Virginia


----------



## valj46

Merrywitch said:


> It looks similar to a pattern called "Double Mock Ribbing - the only one I can find with a straight bar over a 'V'. You could try it out as it's very simple:
> Multiple of 4 + 2.
> 1st Row: (wrong side) K2, *p2, k2: rep from * to end.
> 2nd Row: P2, *keeping yarn at front of work sl 2 purlwise, p2: rep from * to end.
> 
> Love your picture Swampygirl !! (greetings from Cambridge - a stone's throw away !!


i can remember knitting a sweater back in the 60's in this stitch but cannot for the life of me remember the name when we use to knit with bri-nylon yarn


----------



## Ronie

I have had so much fun looking at and trying all those wonderful stitches on knittingfool also PurpleKitty.com has lots of stitches... who knew there were so many different types and styles of knitting...



Meditation601 said:


> Wow.... there are many sites with a myriad of stitches.... go to
> 
> http://www.knittingfool.com/pages/sweater_wheel.guest.cfm
> 
> This site identifies approx. 2270 stitches. on the left side, click on a letter of the alphabet, and it will bring up all the stitches beginning with that letter.
> 
> Also, Lion Brand has an array of stitches, as does Google!
> 
> http://www.google.com/search?q=knitting+stitch+patterns+pictures&hl=en&biw=683&bih=384&prmd=ivns&tbm=isch&tbo=u&source=univ&sa=X&ei=8eo_TreBJoLmiAKHvejDBg&ved=0CCsQsAQ#q=knitting+stitch+patterns+pictures&hl=en&sa=X&tbm=isch&prmd=ivns&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.r_qf.,cf.osb&fp=1&biw=1024&bih=567


----------



## Molly Jo

http://www.craftcookie.com/knitting-stitches has it. They call it check mark ribs. I don't know how to make the site a link. Happy knitting.


----------



## Molly Jo

Evidently, it changes when you post it. I'm a doodle head at times. I think I need a book to learn how to work everything. I have a photo at Facebook that my daughter put on for me. I don't know how to move my photo to this site. I have a lot of fun being on this site anyway.


----------



## Knitress

It looks like regular ribbing k,p but maybe it is done as a drop stitch knit on small needles giving it a large look.


----------



## angelictoo

I think this is the actual stitch you are looking for.

http://dianne-jones.blogspot.com/2012/11/saturday-stitch-eyelet-moss-stitch.html


----------



## pooka57

This is a version of 1X1 MOCK RIBBING, I use it when I want a rib and wish to blend colours. se pictures first is (rows 1 and 2 colour 1, rows 3 and 4 colour 2) second picture is plain colour
you will find a video tutorial @ https://newstitchaday.com/knit-mock-ribbing-stitch/


----------

